# Straight edge/ ruler.



## mjadams61 (Jan 1, 2016)

I am looking to find a good straight edge/ruler. Now I am on a budget so to speak of $50 or under for maybe a 24"-36". I started my search with looking at the Peachtree site and they seem pretty sturdy and price right for my budget, just wondering if anyone uses them or what is recommended. I am a little OCD when it comes to things I use in woodworking but being on a budget kinda drives me a little batty so to speak .


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would never consider spending $50 for a straight edge/ruler. I think the last 36" I bought cost between $12 and $15. I think the brand may have been Encore, or something like that.


/george


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

As straight edge is a straight edge, what ever it is made of steel, plastic, or wood, beyond that it is personal preference as to markings, thickness etc. so I am with George on this. I have a 4' level that is dead on that I picked up at a garage sale years ago for a couple bucks that is my go to.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

You might want to look at this thread, which I started a few months ago. I was looking for a good straightedge to flatten my table saw top:

https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12...good-local-straightedge-24-30-36-inch-212929/

While shopping, I learned that some rulers have labels on them that say "straightedge", others not. 

I found an Empire 48 inch straightedge / ruler (model 4004IM) that met my needs. I paid around $10 for it in my local hardware store, but it was untagged, the last one on the shelf, and not in their inventory, so they made up a price and gave me a deal.

Amazon sells a Starrett 48 inch straightedge ruler for $14. I don't own one, but a Starrett brand straightedge better be straight, right? A concern would be protection during shipment. 

All the straightedges and levels I looked at in the stores were wrapped in shrinkwrap, so you could not test the edges for straightness. I finally decided to buy one anyway and take my chances. It worked out okay for me.

One problem with using straightedge rulers is that they don't stand on their own. I use blocks of scrapwood to hold it up when I need a third hand. A better solution might be a self-standing level. My old long level has too much accumulated cement and other gunk that prevent its use as a straightedge, which is why I bought the new one.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

I have several sheet rock squares and a 48” straight edge/ruler. I doubt I paid much more than 10 or 15 bucks for any of them. I have had them for years.


----------



## homestd (Aug 24, 2018)

Kerrys said:


> I have several sheet rock squares and a 48” straight edge/ruler. I doubt I paid much more than 10 or 15 bucks for any of them. I have had them for years.



Sheet rock square and aluminum 4' level. Had both for years, Drilled some small holes in the sheet rock square to screw down to material when using a circular saw.


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

Woodpecker Rules are pretty good as both a ruler and straightedge.


----------



## bob493 (Nov 13, 2019)

Im with you OP, my machinist scales and squares would probably turn these guys inside out lol. "You spent HOW MUCH on a square?!" lol 

Heres a good one, taylor makes quality tools that dont break the bank. Its not Starrett, but beggers cant be choosers I suppose lol (EDIT: if you need a scale on it, let me know)

https://www.amazon.com/Anodized-Alu...achinist+straight+edge&qid=1573781458&sr=8-21





FrankC said:


> As straight edge is a straight edge, what ever it is made of steel, plastic, or wood, beyond that it is personal preference as to markings, thickness etc. so I am with George on this. I have a 4' level that is dead on that I picked up at a garage sale years ago for a couple bucks that is my go to.



This really isn't accurate at all. What is "straight" to you might be severely out of whack for me. Application matters, if you're rough cutting large sheet stock, no you dont need precision straight edges. For set up and critical applications, "straight" is a defined parameter that is almost impossible to test in a home shop. If OP does any machining work or setup stuff, a "garage sale level" is not the tool for the job. May work for you, but its quite unfair to be critical of others wanting more precise tooling.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

Been using a sheet rock square for years without any issues.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

bob493 said:


> This really isn't accurate at all.


How do you know his level isn’t accurate? Have you used it?


----------



## bob493 (Nov 13, 2019)

Kerrys said:


> How do you know his level isn’t accurate? Have you used it?


Kerry, Im a nuclear engineer with a sub specialty in metrology. I dont need to use your "garage sale level" to know its not "accurate" to a level I deem "acceptable". Ive already divulged use cases where "good enough" is "good enough". Some of us require and need more than "something flat" you buy from a random place. The fact frankc said wood was good enough says enough about your use case scenario to let me know that you and I have different requirements for "flat". If youd like to get butt hurt over this, go nuts, but youre spewing nonsense in the grand scheme of things. Sorry to be a butt, but whats good enough for you is clearly not good enough for me.

edit : precision costs money. Period. 

Theres a reason people buy things like this...

https://www.amazon.com/Mitutoyo-311...?keywords=straight+edge&qid=1573789989&sr=8-3


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

Back in my day, we didn't use a straightedge. We used our eyeballs and that was good enough.

You kids with your fancy tools and what-not.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

bob493 said:


> Kerry, Im a nuclear engineer with a sub specialty in metrology. I dont need to use your "garage sale level" to know its not "accurate" to a level I deem "acceptable". Ive already divulged use cases where "good enough" is "good enough". Some of us require and need more than "something flat" you buy from a random place. The fact frankc said wood was good enough says enough about your use case scenario to let me know that you and I have different requirements for "flat". If youd like to get butt hurt over this, go nuts, but youre spewing nonsense in the grand scheme of things. Sorry to be a butt, but whats good enough for you is clearly not good enough for me.
> 
> edit : precision costs money. Period.
> 
> ...


Wow! Well you are precise on butts.


----------



## bob493 (Nov 13, 2019)

Kerrys said:


> Wow! Well you are precise on butts.


Thats just my navy talk


----------



## bob493 (Nov 13, 2019)

AmishElectricCo said:


> Back in my day, we didn't use a straightedge. We used our eyeballs and that was good enough.
> 
> You kids with your fancy tools and what-not.


:vs_laugh:

The future is now old man! vs_cool::vs_OMG


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

bob493 said:


> Kerry, Im a nuclear engineer with a sub specialty in metrology. I dont need to use your "garage sale level" to know its not "accurate" to a level I deem "acceptable". Ive already divulged use cases where "good enough" is "good enough". Some of us require and need more than "something flat" you buy from a random place. The fact frankc said wood was good enough says enough about your use case scenario to let me know that you and I have different requirements for "flat". If youd like to get butt hurt over this, go nuts, but youre spewing nonsense in the grand scheme of things. Sorry to be a butt, but whats good enough for you is clearly not good enough for me.
> 
> edit : precision costs money. Period.
> 
> ...



Good morning. Glad to see that there are at least two of us "mucky" engineers on here.


George


----------



## homestd (Aug 24, 2018)

bob493 said:


> whats good enough for you is clearly not good enough for me.
> 
> edit : precision costs money. Period.



Welcome to the forum...We look forward to seeing your projects and your technique and I assume that we can rest assured that they will be straight.


----------



## bob493 (Nov 13, 2019)

homestd said:


> Welcome to the forum...We look forward to seeing your projects and your technique and I assume that we can rest assured that they will be straight.


Sorry, but im not playing this game. Old timers doing "good enough" and giving people crap for caring a bit more is garbage. Dont really care if you dont agree or like it, its not your choice to make. If a 3$ plastic ruler is good enough for you, i dont care. Its NOT good enough for me. If you dont like it, then keep quiet. No reason for this level of contention for those of us that actually care about setups and accuracy. Have a good day.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

AmishElectricCo said:


> Back in my day, we didn't use a straightedge. We used our eyeballs and that was good enough.
> 
> You kids with your fancy tools and what-not.



There is truth in that, but really only for really skilled individuals.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I hope we aren't getting huffy puffy about a straight edge. :|


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Checking a straight edge for "straight" ....*

You can esily verify a straight edge by doing the following. Take your steel, aluminum, plastic whatever you choose to use and lay it on some clean white paper. Make as fine a mark as possible along the entire edge using a knife edge or hard pencil or ball point keeping the same position as you move along. Then flip it end for end keeping the same edge down, and line it up against the line your just made and see if they are parallel. Make another line and see if the two lines are parallel. If not, there's a very good chance it's got a curve to it.


Butting two straight edges together at the store will reveal if either one has a curve, but you won't know which until you try several where there is no gap or light visible between the two them. Flipping one end for end is also required in this process.


:vs_cool:
Yes, I said plastic because some very fine drafting T squares have an acrylic edge. All drafting triangles are made from some type of clear plastic, so I think their edges should be as good as we woodworkers would require.... you think?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

hawkeye10 said:


> I hope we aren't getting huffy puffy about a straight edge. :|





LOL!!! I think this thread has far exceeded any useful life.


George


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

Are you saying I don’t need to spend $10,000 to get a straight edge?


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Kerrys said:


> Are you saying I don’t need to spend $10,000 to get a straight edge?


No, only if you want a straight line you do. If you don't use one for $10K, the Bureau of Weights And Measures will be at your doorstep. But then again, you are the type of guy that lives on the edge, even if it ain't straight.
LMAO


----------



## Mr. Ron (Nov 27, 2019)

I agree. Flatness can mean different things to others. A machinist is more concerned about flatness than a carpenter. I have a Starrett 60" straight edge with one beveled edge. I was fortunate to find it at a storage facility sell off of abandoned belongings. I believe I paid $15 for it. I also picked up many precision Starrett tools for a few dollars each.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, Ron !!
looking forward to seeing your projects when you are ready.

.

.


----------



## mjadams61 (Jan 1, 2016)

hawkeye10 said:


> I hope we aren't getting huffy puffy about a straight edge. :|



Same here, man what a storm I set off :vs_laugh: I am just a little OCD about things and having a straight edge is one of them. I do know someone who is a machinist, might take my 48" aluminum ruler and have him tweek it


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

it is safe to say that we are all in different types of woodwroking. a drywall square might be the best square in your toolbox, and another fellow might have spent hundreds for a square. we should repsect each others opinions and what level of woodworking we enjoy and perform, and whatever we want to spend on our tools.

i often disagree with what is said here, but i don't have to argue on here beacuse i know that others don't do what i do. and i know that others have diffferent experiences than me.

if a plastic ruler is fine for you - great! there are times when i use the edge of a tablet... and others when i reach for the starret.

happy thanksgiving!


----------



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm late to this game, and you guys will probably laugh at me, but ...

https://www.harborfreight.com/hand-...s-squares/24-in-combination-square-63687.html

Cheap. The ruler is stainless steel, which was a factor.

I bought this looking for a straight edge for my bench (usually don't need more than 24").
I went through their inventory looking for the straightest one I could find. And I found "the one".
I tossed the other parts.


----------

